# depression glass



## carobran (Jul 4, 2011)

was wondering how to tell real depression glass from repro,and did they just make it during the depression years[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 4, 2011)

There are several books on depression glass.  I have at least three of them.  I was a depression baby 1929.  My Dad lost his job so we moved to a little fruit farm near my Grandfather's home.  Back then depression glass was in cereal boxes and also some pieces were in the grocery stores at really low prices.  They were what little families ended up with to eat their meals.  Carnivals had them for prizes if you could get a ball to land in one.  I still have a lot of my Mother's.  RED Matthews


----------



## carobran (Jul 5, 2011)

thanx[]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Caro, I have a book that would be great for you.
 I'll go find it and get the name for you.


----------



## carobran (Jul 5, 2011)

ok,thanx[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

anybody else have any input?and just to clarify,im not really looking for a book,just some tips to tell if its real or fake[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I'll put in what I know about depression glass, but I'm not sure if it will be of much enlightenment to you or anyone.. the simple fact is that I know pretty much absolutely not a thing about that stuff.. I don't know if 'depression' refers to the Great Depression of the 1930's, or if it's about using depression molds in the mfg'ing of the stuff... and for some reason I am not attracted to it, that's about all I can say.. I hope somebody comes along with some real info, I'd hate to have to google it..


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

im not sure,but i think it refers to the great depression,maybe it was cheap to make?


----------



## 2muchstuff (Jul 27, 2011)

got 150 boxes of stuff, not gonna start researching until gets reeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllllllll cold  just had to say somethin-


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

[8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## 2muchstuff (Jul 27, 2011)

JUST BE REAL CAREFUL,  GET EDUCATED    IT IS REALLY TOUGH


----------



## carobran (Jul 27, 2011)

THANX[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 27, 2011)

GET THIS BOOK:
Warman's Companion
*Depression Glass*
 By Ellen T. Schroy


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello again,  I wrote a little bit in this thread 7/4/11  and I know that this type of glass was all anyone could afford in the depression years.  My Dad didn't have a job from 1929 until 1937, and if we didn't have a little farm - we wouldn't have had any food, fuel. eggs or a lot of other things.  
 Most depression glass was a cheap quality of glass usually a form of pressed glass.  Today there is some fair value to some of it - but I have never felt it important enough to study.  I think there are a lot of the books in the local library's,.  RED Matthews


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 27, 2011)

I put it under a black light to see if it glows[8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 27, 2011)

There are some repros but not too many of the numerous patterns.  I think the Madrid? pattern was repo'd alot because it was one of the most popular.  If I remember right there is material that shows the difference, things like boldness of seams, etc.


----------



## ms.gal (Jul 28, 2011)

Have seen some "depression" stuff at the antique stores..almost tempted to tell 'em that came from Fred's..LOL..if you know the glass..it is fairly easy to tell the "fake" ones..diff feel..look..


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

thanx all,ill have to check the library[8|][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: ms.gal


 does that ms.       mean miss,or mississippi


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd just offer what I'd say to any glass collector who wants to learn the difference between old and repro.  Go to shows.  Talk to old-time collectors.  Look at and handle lots of glass.  Examine the glass qualities of pieces from reputable collectors and dealers.  

 You can amass a list of subtle distinctions to look for when comparing one known repro to a genuine article, and often that's noted in books (like an embossed leaf that's a different shape or something).  but there is no substitute for developing that gut feeling that comes from lots of experience and something about the glass quality, color, or form just looks right or wrong.


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

not many shows around here[][][]


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with Carobran, I need to get some books, I see alot of what looks like depression glass all over 2nd hand/ consignment stores, so much that I know some of it has to be  a reproduction, I've found a few That I know or highly believe are from that Era, or even if there not, there still cool looking peaces, and I didn't pay a high price for any of them anyway.

  I have lots of bottles form the 30's so why not get some other glass from than some of it is simply beautiful, It gives me more to work on in my bottle room in the winter to.


----------



## afmocanik (Aug 2, 2011)

The best advice is to look through books, you can do this at the bookstore without having to buy. The Gene Florence books have alot of pictures and also alert you about repros. Also go to antique stores to check out the patterns, look at the colors, pick up a piece get a feel for the weight. Time spent researching will pay off. During the depression  most people could not afford nice china, glass was a cjheap alternative and was produced in many patterns and colors to interest buyers. Alot of it was given away for free when you bought groceries, or went to the movies, When you boughrt 25lbs of sugar or flour for instance you may get a cake plate in the bag. I could go on but This is getting winded. Hope it helps.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 2, 2011)

Depression Era Glassware by Carl Luckey makes notes on known repros for a lot of patterns. The detail drawings are very good as well.


----------



## ms.gal (Aug 2, 2011)

caroban.. south of you....small town..Lumberton..south of Hattiesburg..


----------



## carobran (Aug 2, 2011)

your not too far from the coast then,are ya?[sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

I will tell you how I know its depression glass,when I  dig it,I get depressed -------


----------



## carobran (Aug 10, 2011)

[8|][8|][8|][8|][8|][][]


----------



## rockbot (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I will tell you how I know its depression glass,when I  dig it,I get depressed -------


 
 [][][]
 same here![8D]


----------

